# Super Record creeks in BB86



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey folks,

Running SR with Ti cranks in my new Fuji BB86 frame and every couple of rides after re installation of the cranks it starts to creek...even when seated in any gear. Any thoughts as it is really starting to do my head in!!

When I re install the cranks, I place a small amount of white grease in the BB cup and spread it round with my finger. I also clean the weather washer between the bearings and the crank arms with a tooth brush and warm soapy water then rinse and blow out with an air line...but not in a direct fashion. Then place the smallest amount of pro link lube on the bearings.

I have noticed that all of the creeking is coming from the non drive side. There is no movement and the cranks spin freely. I also noticed that the drive side bearings spin a lot easier then the non drive side..Could this side need replacing?

Cheers folks.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

It is unlikely that those integrated ceramic bearings are the problem. With a BB86, you must be using Campy UT adaptors for those SR Ti cranks? There have been many creeking problems reported over the Internet associated with BB30 Campy UT adaptors so I suspect this might be the case here. I would try another set of adaptors and make sure they are pressed in tight and within tolerance allowed.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

The be-all-end-all solution for BB86 Pressfit-Campy (and pretty much all the press-fit cup systems as I understand it) is a simple application of Loctite 641 to the cup-frame interface. FWIW, I did not use it on the install of mine (Campy Centaur UT with BB86 Giant) and I have had many miles without issue. Some people get lucky without (did you make sure the cups were pressed in straight with the right tools by the shop?) but others find it to be the magic bullet.

YMMV and all of that, but the answer lies somewhere in the cup-BB interface I think.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for both replies. 

The BB cups were installed by my LBS with corect tooling. I have stripped out the cranks again and re installed after cleaning every surface and the bearings. The BB cups seem to be pressed in strainght and the rotation of the cranks are nice. 

If it returns I re install the BB cups with some Loctite.


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

I delt with the same issue on my Giant TCR and Campagnolo SR for 2 years. My LBS had the bottom bracket out several times, replaced it once, it's frustrating. The noise would go away and 200 miles later it would reappear. I gave up, just got a Giant Defy complete bike, Campagnolo will go on another bike. Good luck, hope you can get it resolved.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

black cross said:


> I delt with the same issue on my Giant TCR and Campagnolo SR for 2 years. My LBS had the bottom bracket out several times, replaced it once, it's frustrating. The noise would go away and 200 miles later it would reappear. I gave up, just got a Giant Defy complete bike, Campagnolo will go on another bike. Good luck, hope you can get it resolved.


I had zero issues with my SL3 using the standard external BB cups and SR cranks. It just seems that the BB30 system and Campag SR dont mix (more intel from other forums) 

My noise comes back during every ride and is noticed after some big climbs... so its getting beyond a joke now cause there are big climbs everywhere here.

I might go down the loctite option on monday.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I had this exact issue with my Giant with the BB86. Took it to my LBS who built the bike for me. They removed and reinstalled using a loctite type of product and it's been gone ever since.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

willieboy said:


> I had this exact issue with my Giant with the BB86. Took it to my LBS who built the bike for me. They removed and reinstalled using a loctite type of product and it's been gone ever since.


Booked in for Wednesday...hopefully this will work!

Nothing throws you off like a creak in the BB and it has just about did my head in. After this I may actually start enjoy my new frame and not hold back


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

ETWN Stu said:


> Booked in for Wednesday...hopefully this will work!
> 
> Nothing throws you off like a creak in the BB and it has just about did my head in. After this I may actually start enjoy my new frame and not hold back


Let us know how it works out. It will work if the LBS does it correctly.


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

Here is a YouTube link to the noise on my Giant TCR. YouTube - Campy BB 1


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

black cross said:


> Here is a YouTube link to the noise on my Giant TCR. YouTube - Campy BB 1


My creak is not as loud or obvious as yours and I hope it dosent get that bad. It hapens under load and is a higher pitch sound.

Thanks for the link :thumbsup:


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

I installed my Campy BBRight Ultra torque cups in my R5 with some locktite on day one, and never heard a peep....er, I mean a creak.
Just make sure the mating surfaces are free of grease, oil, etc.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

eekase said:


> I installed my Campy BBRight Ultra torque cups in my R5 with some locktite on day one, and never heard a peep....er, I mean a creak.
> Just make sure the mating surfaces are free of grease, oil, etc.


Cheers for that...I will be using Loctite ODC-Free Cleaner & Degreaser prior to the Loctite 641.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for your post and advice. The BB creak has gone...hopefully for ever! I left the Loctite 641 for 24 hours before ridinig and have been out on the usual rides with no creaks. I should have gone down this path to begin with...but now the happiness begins!

Cheers guys and thanks.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

ETWN Stu said:


> Thanks for your post and advice. The BB creak has gone...hopefully for ever! I left the Loctite 641 for 24 hours before ridinig and have been out on the usual rides with no creaks. I should have gone down this path to begin with...but now the happiness begins!
> 
> Cheers guys and thanks.


Excellent! Enjoy.


----------



## spectre-73 (Nov 10, 2008)

I had the same problem on my Giant with record cranks and bb86.5 adapters I used loctite 641. Noise is gone. If you read the loctite procedures info you should use the primer/activater as this installation is alum to alum. I didn't use the activator but if I still had the noise or it returns I would use it.
Press fit bottom brackets like bb86 and bb30 quickly loose their interferance fit after a couple of removal/installations, so it is best to limit the amount of times you press them in and out. Riding with a creaking press fit installed adapter or bearing is not a good idea as it wears the surfaces further reducing the interferance fit. The old english bottom bracket had alot going for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

ETWN Stu said:


> When I re install the cranks, I place a small amount of white grease in the BB cup and spread it round with my finger. I also clean the weather washer between the bearings and the crank arms with a tooth brush and warm soapy water then rinse and blow out with an air line...but not in a direct fashion. Then place the smallest amount of pro link lube on the bearings.


 Oh. I clean it out with a rag and apply gear oil again. I think that's what Campy zez, or?

Anyway: Glad the Loctite 641 fixed your problem. More often than not it seem like that is the missing ingredient when Campagnolo cranks creak in press fit bottom brackets.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Agreed with the english thread BB. Like I said zero issues with the english external cups. 

Each time I stripped the BB down I did not remove the cups...just the bearings and I should have been a little clearer on that one! When we did remove them, there were ever so slight signs of wear/movment. After we locotite the press fit cups in they have not missed a beat.

From what we understand and advice from some Fitters, the primer is mainly used to speed up the setting of the loctite mainly in colder conditions or when needed for use with short turn round time. It may also have other uses but was informed that it wont be needed as it was going be about 24 hours before its next use.

Thanks replies folks


----------

